# Can all dogs swim?



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

This may be a stupid question!??

I am worried about Rigby launching himself into water and just wondered whether he would be able to swim? 

xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

He might get a friht but he will naturaly doggy paddle. my girls have swam in the cannal a ouole of times. 

so i think he will be fine. if your worried keep a long line on him and let him go in. that way you have a back up plan. but i recon he will be fine.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Poppy at 13 weeks or so launched herself into the lake and swam off! I panicked but she swam well even though it was freezing. I called her back after a while as I couldn't cope with the stress! She came out like a drowned rat. It was hilarious!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We used to have a rescue dog, and we were on holiday in Norfolk when he decided to jump into a lake, hubby nearly jumped in after him in his panic but Scooby just doggy paddled back and clambered out !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady swam naturally....she was about 6 months old....she was on one side of the pool and my husband called her name...thinking she would run around the pool...nope I guess she didn't see the pool, because she jumped straight in, and under she went....she quickly came back up to the surface, and swam across the pool to me, the poor little thing.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My cairn walked onto a frozen canal the found he needed to swim! Hattie walked onto a pond covered in green alge she also learnt to swin! Wish it would work for me!
I swim like a brick!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi
I can confirm that not all dogs can swim!
I'm a canine hydrotherapist so get to see a fair few when it comes to swimming!
Or non swimming as the case maybe!! Lol


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Hi
> I can confirm that not all dogs can swim!
> I'm a canine hydrotherapist so get to see a fair few when it comes to swimming!
> Or non swimming as the case maybe!! Lol


Very interesting!! I always thought that all dogs could swim - like a natural instinct to them - as easy as knowing to eat or drink? What happens, do the poor little mites just not come back up and you have to rescue them or do they just flounder? I am so surprised! - I like this forum cos i find out something new everyday!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Nah lol
All dogs always start out with a life jacket. 
I'm in the water with them so they are supported and controlled. 
It's not so bad when they know they can't swim, it's the ones that think they can and they clearly can't that are at risk


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Nah lol
> All dogs always start out with a life jacket.
> I'm in the water with them so they are supported and controlled.
> It's not so bad when they know they can't swim, it's the ones that think they can and they clearly can't that are at risk


Haha. It's not funny but i do have got a funny image in my head of lil pups in life jackets. CUTE! Gosh i'm kinda glad i didn't know this information before Nacho had his first swim - 4ft swell on praa sands beach!!  Just thought yeah get in there boy!! What an irresponsible mummy!! He is a water baby though - loves it (sigh of relief)!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Nah lol
> All dogs always start out with a life jacket.
> I'm in the water with them so they are supported and controlled.
> It's not so bad when they know they can't swim, it's the ones that think they can and they clearly can't that are at risk


Haha. It's not funny but i do have a funny image in my head of lil pups in life jackets. CUTE! Gosh i'm kinda glad i didn't know this information before Nacho had his first swim - 4ft swell on praa sands beach!!  Just thought yeah get in there boy!! What an irresponsible mummy!! He is a water baby though - loves it (sigh of relief)!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ohhh pc '****' up! Apologies for the double post!


----------

